# [v] pc + ddr2-ram



## Swain (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich biete hier meinen PC an da ich vorhabe auf ein Notebook umzusteigen. Desweiteren habe ich hier noch 2 DDR2-667 RAM-Riegel rumliegen die ich auch gerne loswerden würde.
Das hier ist nicht mein erste Acoount (hab vom allten das PW vergessen weil ich ewig nicht on war) und ich habe auch ein eBay-Profil vorzuweisen falls dies jemand wünscht.

Der PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E7400 (2,8GHZ)
Grafikkarte: ATI HD4870 1GB (von XFX)
Mainboard: ASUS P5QL
RAM: 2GB DDR2-800 RAM (von OCZ)
Festplatte: 320GB 7200u/min. 16MB Cache (Samsung)
Netzteil: Cooler Master 460Watt
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard mit 3 120mm Xigmatek-Lüftern (Power-Butten leider kaputt, was kein Problem ist. Reset-Button dient nun als Power-Button.)
CPU-Kühler: von Xigmatek HDT-S963

So das wärs soweit zum PC. Würde ihn komplett für 200€ VHB Versand inkl. verkaufen.
Bilder könnt ihr auf Anfrage bekommen.

Jetzt noch zu den RAM-Riegeln:
Beide sind DDR2-667 Riegel.
Einer ist von Aenon und einer von Kingston.
Beide dürften voll funktionstüchtig sein aber ich gebe keine Garantie drauf da ich sie ewig nicht in Benutzung hatte. Bei der letzten Benutzung liefen beide einwandfrei und wurden seitdem eingepackt in der Wohnung gelagert.
Würde die beiden für jeweils 6€ verkaufen.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch per PM oder schreibt es in den Thread.

Mfg


----------



## Kreon (2. Januar 2011)

Wie alt sind die einzelnen Komponenten?
Wie würdest du ihn verschicken? Dienstleister, Verpackung, usw.? 
Gibt nur das Gehäuse mit dem verbauten Komponenten oder hast du auch noch die OVP der einzelnen Sachen?
Welche Anschlüsse hat die HD4870?
Was sagt HD Tune zum Status der Festplatte (Laufzeit, Fehler, usw... Screenshot wäre interessant)


----------



## Swain (3. Januar 2011)

zum Alter der Komponenten (ich gebe jeweils die Rechnungsdaten an):
Netzteil: 06.05.2009
Gehäuse+Lüfter+CPU-Cooler: 15.12.2009
Mainboard+CPU: 04.05.2009
Graka: 15.10.2009
Auf den RAM gibts keine Garantie mehr, läuft aber einwandfrei und nie nie irgendwelche Probleme gemacht.

Verschickt würde er gut verpackt (im Karton, so das er nicht drin rumrutscht) mit Hermes.
Ich habe noch die OVP von der Graka, dem CPU-Kühler sowie vom Mainboard. Wenn diese mit in den Karton passen liefere ich sie gerne mit. Der PC an sich wird zusammengebaut geliefert.

Die Grafikkarte hat 2 DVI-Ausgänge. Habe hier noch ein paar Adapter rumliegen, liefere ich ohne zusätzliche Kosten mit wenn dies erwünscht wird.

Den HD-Tune Screen poste ich heute noch nach.

Ich hoffe ich konnte erstmal alle Fragen zur Zufriedenheit beantworten.


----------



## Swain (3. Januar 2011)

Hier sind die HD-Tune Screens.


----------



## Kreon (3. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos. Hört sich interessant an, hätte jedoch noch ein paar Fragen:

Welches Board ist das P5QL genau? Da gibts je   mehrere  .
Ist die aktuellste Biosversion installiert?
Werden die Rechnungen mitgeliefert?
Wurde der PC übertaktet?

*Edit*: Wird das MB Handbuch + Treiber CD mitgeliefert? (Ja ich weiß, die aktuellen Treiber findet man eh online)


----------



## Swain (3. Januar 2011)

Das Mainboard ist das einfache P5QL. Ohne weitere "Zusätze".
Über die BIOS-Version kann ich leider keine Auskünfte geben, das ist das einzigste mit dem ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt habe. 

Rechnungen schicke ich mit wenn dies erwünscht ist.

Der PC wurde nie übertaktet.

Handbuch und Treiber-CD schicke ich auch mit, gar kein Problem. Aber bei den Treibern sollte man am besten die aktuellsten von der Herstellerseite nehmen. Aber das weißt du sicher, glaube ich.

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Schrauben und anderes Zeugs rumliegen (diverse Adapter usw.). Schicke ich auch mit wenn erwünscht.


----------

